# N scale is missing buildings like...?



## DJsTrains (Mar 14, 2013)

I feel there is still a huge void in the N scale Buildings selection, as opposed to HO scale. So what buildings would you be excited to see in N scale?


----------



## xeniachooch (Feb 7, 2014)

Not so much buildings, but since there are so many coal mines available, I would like to see a coal mine engine that pulls 1 ton - yes - 1 and 2 ton coal cars. And the cars of course.


----------



## xeniachooch (Feb 7, 2014)

Also, the miners. I couldn't find any work crews with picks and shovels.


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

...free ones.

Just sayin'...


----------



## wsboyette (Jan 25, 2014)

There sure is a huge variety of N structures at http://www.hobbylinc.com ..... I've been browsing through them for over an hour now and have seen many structures I would like to get. I was surprised to find that my Pola-N lumber mill is now made by Model Power, guess they must have acquired the old Pola-N company & its product line.


----------



## Redmaxx (Jan 28, 2014)

DJ, I would love to see a VFW. Not a modern VFW building but something older that has atmosphere. Here is the address of what I am talking about.

2501 N. Campbell Detroit, MI 48209

This is one of only two VFWs left in the City of Detroit. This one is in the Mexican town section of Detroit. If you watch Rehab Addict on DIY, Nichole rehabed a house not too far from here.


----------



## DJsTrains (Mar 14, 2013)

*vfw*

I think you can pull it off with a dpm kit. If you want that exact stone bottom, I think plastruct may have a similar sheet.


----------



## Fifer (Apr 21, 2011)

There are almost NO structures with stucco exteriors. The world thinks everything is brick or metal exterior.
:retard:
Mike


----------



## wsboyette (Jan 25, 2014)

I cannot find a NC style tobacco barn in N scale. Nor tobacco plants. There is one made in both O and HO but not N. So I am going to get a scribing tool and some wood and scratchbuild two of them with a open shelter in between..... A lot of work !

A single tobacco barn with attached equipment shelter:


----------



## wsboyette (Jan 25, 2014)

So here is my original full-size drawing of my tobacco barn parts. I will use these templates to cut out the sides, doors, base & roof from a sheet of basswood, which will then be covered in simulated tin roofing.










If anyone wants to use these to create a tobacco barn of their own, you are welcome to a copy of this template. Just PM me with an email address and I'll send you a full size copy of it.


----------



## airshot (Jan 12, 2014)

I have found that newer items lack a lot of interest, it seems they are making less of a variety than they used to. I have done some searching and been fortunate enough to find some old unused building models that are far better than the unreal plastic stuff out there today. Many of the wood structures look quite interesting but I have not yet had the opportunity to try one. While I very much enjoy building the scenery, my small layout has become quite full.

Airshot


----------



## wsboyette (Jan 25, 2014)

No Kit ? Here's how I solved the problem of the elusive tobacco barn:










All outta nuthin' but some sheet wood, strip wood, cardstock and paint....
My brain has been really churnin' out some fabrication techniques lately !


----------

